

JavaZone 2012 Trailer: The Java Heist - gdubya
http://jz12.java.no/videos

======
SkyMarshal
Lmao. Hillarious.

 _"I thought you were supposed to be an expert on the Java?"

"I lied, I'm just a Java Certified Programmer."

"You skullfucking cuntwaffle!"_

------
citricsquid
Alan Ford is so perfect for that role and he's a popular actor, I wonder how
they got him involved, they must have deep pockets. Such a wonderful video.

~~~
jiggy2011
Yes, my first thought "why is brick-top in a Java video?"

------
erikstarck
Good one, but this one from a few years back is even better, IMHO:
<http://jz10.java.no/java-4-ever-trailer.html>

~~~
xelipe
Starring Scala Johansson and introducing Lenny Linux.

------
martinp
Fun fact: The username "Kenneth36" is a reference to the leak of a Norwegian
mans financial records earlier this year [1]

[1] [http://www.theverge.com/2012/3/22/2892471/norway-altinn-
kenn...](http://www.theverge.com/2012/3/22/2892471/norway-altinn-kenneth-tax-
leak)

------
vecinu
That was a quite brilliant advertisement.

------
Wilya
For about the first half of the clip, I actually thought they had taken a real
movie and added a few Java references.

That sort of makes the second half look a bit strange. But it's still
hilarious.

------
munchor
Even if one doesn't like java, this video and Java4ever are very amusing :)

EDIT: They're using Vim, awesome :P

------
stevewilhelm
With this video, gratuitous profanity at technical conferences has officially
jumped the shark.

~~~
skrebbel
well it's in europe. culture is slightly here different wrt those things.

------
sktrdie
Gotta love the XML books :)

